# Home office withdrawn refusal and ICQAT



## thehawk786 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I made a spouse application in June 2017 (10 year route as we did not meet financial requirement) within the UK as I am currently living in the UK, my wife is a British citizen. The application was refused in February 2018 with a right of appeal. The appeal was due on 11th July 2018 but was postponed by the FTT just 2 days before the hearing due to lack of judicial staff with a revised hearing date issued for 26th October 2018. In the mean time, i was blessed with a baby girl who was born in August 2018 and now just over 3 months old. My legal representatives sent HO a letter to reconsider their refusal decision due to this new development and circumstances as i now have a British born child and sent the new evidence (child's birth certificate) along with a reconsideration letter. Received a letter from the presenting officers unit on 25th september 2018 with a decision of withdrawing the original refusal decision made in February 2018 purely due to the fact that I now have a British child. Also, the HO decided to withdraw the appeal with written confirmation by the FTT. The consent to withdraw the appeal was also made from my side within 14 days as per what my representative told me and got confirmation of that by the FTT in first or second week of October 2018. Now my case has been passed onto the ICQAT department in Sheffield and I have not heard or got any information or any correspondence about what are the next steps as it is almost 2 months since the HO decision of withdrawing the refusal. No contact information is given and my representative can't contact them or get any update so can anyone please help in any way as to how to contact ICQAT and get an update? Will they issue me a visa here or do i have to go back to my country of origin and reapply? Bearing in mind that I now have a 3 months old British child.
Any help in terms of time scale and contact information for ICQAT will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

They will issue you the visa (BRP card) to you in the UK. No need to go back to your home country. Just wait InshaAllah. You can perhaps write to Home Office asking them for an update.


----------



## thehawk786 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you for your reply londoner007. However, we don't have any contact details to contact the ICQAT department as my case has been passed on to them since the refusal was withdrawn. Do you know how to contact ICQAT or any relevant department as we don't know which case worker the case has been passed on to.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

You write to the same address as where leave to remain applications go, for example:

Home Office
Leave to Remain
PO Box 495
Durham
DH99 1WR

or 

Settlement applications 
6 Millsands Vulcan House 
Sheffield 
S3 8NH 


When they wrote to you there would have been an address, use that


----------



## thehawk786 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you for taking time to reply back londoner007. Your help is much appreciated. I shall post an update on any further developments regarding this. Thanks once again


----------

